

Why The Founders of PayPal And HotorNot Helped This Dropout - blaisco
http://mixergy.com/jared-kim-wegame

======
colinplamondon
Really great interview- this is actually my favorite on Mixergy so far.

As an aside, I don't know why there's always a bunch of hate on Andrew and
Mixergy when these threads come up. Personally, I appreciate it when his
interviews are linked on HN, as this is how I hear when there's a particularly
good one live.

~~~
jlees
I think it's really the smug air that surrounds Mixergy and Andrew.
(Disclaimer, haven't met the guy, but from his site, I'm afraid I don't really
want to.)

You have an excellent point though that selective HN highlighting of half-
decent content actually minimises exposure to the site.

~~~
AndrewWarner
Jennie, could you be more specific? I know I have a lot of room to improve.
That's why I ask for feedback at the end of most of my videos.

I know you work. You have a good sense of style. I'll take all the advice
you're willing to give. mail at awarner dot com is my personal email address.

~~~
ankeshk
I had a similar feeling until I read about your own personal experiences and
saw what a hustler spirit you have.

Not smug though. But too polished.

This may help:
[http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2006/03/its_how_you_...](http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2006/03/its_how_you_tel.html)

------
brown9-2
_If you like this interview, could you vote for it on Hacker News? --Andrew_

I really wish people wouldn't do crap like this.

~~~
wyday
Why? Because he wants to reach an audience? He didn't say "If you want 5
bucks, could you vote for it on Hacker News?". If don't like it, don't vote
for it.

~~~
brown9-2
Well, I didn't, but I didn't think begging for votes was really accepted
behavior either.

The goal around here, AFAIK, isn't to get the most votes but to have a quality
discussion. This guy is just begging you to get links to his site voted up,
probably so he can get more eyeballs/ad revenue.

~~~
wyday
_...but to have a quality discussion_

Some articles & videos speak for themselves. See
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> .

 _What to Submit

On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity._

